

Woz applying for Australian citizenship - benwerd
http://www.afr.com/p/technology/wozniak_likes_nbn_so_much_he_applying_lz4NGUtmpS2PvD55EJ4eoL

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4568709>

